# Pasty Tasting Eggs



## Andrew (Dec 6, 2005)

I am so fucking sick of the hard boilded eggs that my wife cooks for me everyday.  I eat 10 egg whites every day in three different snacks.  Sometimes they taste decent but other times (like TODAY) they are literally difficult to swallow.   uke: I have even gotten her to use a timer to make sure they are cooked the proper number of minutes but I think she is fucking up somewhere.  Can anybody tell me with certainty the best way to cook hard boiled eggs?  # of minutes? Any cooking tricks?


----------



## Macstanton (Dec 6, 2005)

I usually eat about 10 or 12 a day as well, and i cook them until they all start to float to the very top of the water.  it's gotten to the point now that i have to add salt, pepper, and sometimes hot sauce to make them bearable.  eggs aren't the only way to get your protein though. they're only about 6 grams per egg, so i'm starting to think that it's not really worth it anymore...lol


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 6, 2005)

egg salad is good to make....however i really cant eat eggs that much....horrible gas from them and my girl doesn't like it


----------



## Andrew (Dec 6, 2005)

Macstanton said:
			
		

> I usually eat about 10 or 12 a day as well, and i cook them until they all start to float to the very top of the water.  it's gotten to the point now that i have to add salt, pepper, and sometimes hot sauce to make them bearable.  eggs aren't the only way to get your protein though. they're only about 6 grams per egg, so i'm starting to think that it's not really worth it anymore...lol



OK, I'll tell the wife to get them to float to the top and maybe I'll carry some salt & pepper too.


----------



## gpearl383 (Dec 6, 2005)

im eating my 10 egg whites now and I usually need a drink to get them down...I know what your sayingabout every day...the things we do


----------



## Andrew (Dec 8, 2005)

Ugh.  This morning I didn't even enjoy my scrambled eggs for breakfast.  I think I need to take some time off from eggs until they taste better to me.  What's a recommended substitute?  And please don't say meat because I already eat enough meat.


----------



## 2RIIPPED (Dec 9, 2005)

I hear you guys, After eating so many eggs, they just don't taste good anymore and you just have to shove them in your mouth. I'm taking a break from them right now and eating other things like sausage and bacon.


----------



## zman (Dec 11, 2005)

i dont know if this is healthy, but i drink 8 egg whites every morning.  i got so sick of scrambled egg whites i just decided to chug em and get it over with in 5 seconds.  does anyone know if eating eggs raw affects their digestability?


----------



## kell11 (Dec 11, 2005)

zman said:
			
		

> i dont know if this is healthy, but i drink 8 egg whites every morning.  i got so sick of scrambled egg whites i just decided to chug em and get it over with in 5 seconds.  does anyone know if eating eggs raw affects their digestability?


A timely question.just in time for the Avian bird flu.
What an experiment.
keep  us posted.


----------



## zman (Dec 11, 2005)

will do


----------



## Vizzy7 (Dec 11, 2005)

try this.  every morning i have about 8-10 egg whites mixed in a bowl of oatmeal with some cheese thrown into the mix.  An excellent breakfeast to me.  I stole it from Ronnie Colemans video minus the grits.  Try it out


----------



## kell11 (Dec 12, 2005)

*pasty tasing eggs,my ass! I rather eat rats assholes*



			
				Vizzy7 said:
			
		

> try this.  every morning i have about 8-10 egg whites mixed in a bowl of oatmeal with some cheese thrown into the mix.  An excellent breakfeast to me.  I stole it from Ronnie Colemans video minus the grits.  Try it out


aaaarg, Barf. Tha stuff the serious bodybuilder has to eat is punishing...
I'm having some fritos and a coke right now...
All I want is to be big and ripped and studley for my wife.
Competing or training in that arena takkes too much devotion.
I dont eat all that shit, I run "light" cycles,Lift heavy and none of it or very little of that effected how many girlfriends I had(not true)..."charm and personality go a long way" like jewels said in Pulp Fiction.
I just wanna look good and feel good and these fritos and coke are doing it for me...
I eat my share of protien and carbs but its not a constant discipline.
I guess Im just ''naturally, a good bad muthafugga".

ps. yes,I'm full of shit.


----------



## Andrew (Dec 20, 2005)

*have replaced my eggs with tunafish*

This week I am eating canned tunafish in lieu of the egg whites.  I need these two daily protein snacks to be easily portable and convenient to eat fast.  So, some cooked recipe won't fit.  I'll probably switch back to egg whites when I get sick of the tuna.


----------



## Nitrateman (Feb 1, 2006)

Andrew

Try that fish that masquerades as crabmeat.  Kinda sweet tasting, but edible and very convenient...just put some mustard on it.  Mustard is a dieters condiment...I put it on tuna as well.

Nitrateman


----------

